# VIDEO: Body and Cell Cam of Fatal OIS



## LGriffin

*Details of the fatal OIS:*
Deven Guilford, 17 was initially pulled over for flashing his high beams at Eaton County Sgt Johnathan Frost, who he thought had his high beams on.

What happened next ended in punches being thrown and the Sgt. shooting Guilford.

Guilford shot video from a cell phone at the same time Sgt. Frost's body camera was recording.






Eaton County Prosecutor Doug Lloyd says Sgt. Frost had reason to arrest 17-year-old Deven Guilford for not showing his license and registration.

Sgt. Frost orders Guilford to get out of the car, then tries to arrest him but Guilford resists. Frost shoots him with a taser.

From here the two got into a fist fight.

"Sgt. Frost reports that as Deven is hitting him he can feel blood coming to his mouth, he can feel the pain in his face and he believes that he may be losing consciousness," said Doug Lloyd, Eaton County Prosecutor.

Then in a matter of four seconds, Sgt. Frost fires seven shots, hitting Guilford in the chest, stomach, arm and head.

Prosecutor Doug Lloyd says the shots were justified for self-defense with the non-lethal taser out of reach.

Sgt. Frost is back on duty.
http://calibrepress.com/2015/06/video-body-and-cell-cam-of-fatal-ois/

Very well done, Sgt.


----------



## Joel98

Job well done by the Sgt.

I am glad this prosecutor didn't cave to the idiot PC crowd and try to charge this Sgt for murder or some BS like that.


----------



## RodneyFarva

“Sgt. Frost reports that as Deven is hitting him he can feel blood coming to his mouth, he can feel the pain in his face and he believes that he may be losing consciousness,”


Good shoot all day long!


----------



## niteowl1970




----------

